# OIl burner question.  Regarding conversion of lines.



## mywaynow (Mar 3, 2013)

If I am going from a two line system to a single line, does the return line off the pump just get plugged?


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 4, 2013)

Are you replacing the pump?  I'm no expert but that oil from the return line has to go somewhere.


----------



## mywaynow (Mar 4, 2013)

No pump replacement.  Going from an underground tank that has the two line system to a single line indoor tank.


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't know if you can T the return line back into the supply and run it that way or if there is something that must be done to the pump.

Hopefully you'll get better help shortly...


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Mar 4, 2013)

Why are you going from two to one?

If a single line oil furnace runs out of oil, or gets clogged, it will not work again until all the air that has entered the system has been bled out through the pump bleed port manually. One-pipe units are not self-priming. A double line system is so oil removes the air from the lines without any extra effort on your part saving every drop.  I have a two line system because my tank is outside, far from the house though.

Maybe some HVAC experts here can shed some light. I only know what I know from having "red light syndrome" a lot and having to blow back the lines, change the nozzle, add pressure to the boiler, etc to keep my house warm pre-wood stove


----------



## mywaynow (Mar 4, 2013)

I am starting to lean that direction and run a second line to the new tanks.  Seems to be the easiest and most effective system.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Mar 4, 2013)

If the pump is already set up that way and you aren't changing the pump, I'd leave it. It is used to running that way and Murphy's Law would screw it up changing it to a single line. As the saying goes, if it ain't broke, don't fix it 

I don't know too much about it but there is a bypass plug or what is called a Tiger Loop to set up 2 lines, do some rearch and see what's best for you.


----------



## mywaynow (Mar 4, 2013)

We are neighbors HM.  I was just in your neck of the woods last weekend for a job near Tinsmans.  I drive down 32 and can't stop looking at all that hardwood laying on the hill.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Mar 4, 2013)

Hah! That is too funny, I am right up the road from there, I live on River Rd.  If you want any of that wood you see on the hills, pull over get the number from the "no tresspassing" signs and call them. Most of the folks around here are NYers and could care less if you take thier downed trees.  I have 5 down myself up on that danged ridge.  If you need/want wood, there is plenty around for the taking. There are not a lot of burners around here and those that ARE here are running out of room to stack it (not a lot of flat surfaces when you live on the ridge)


----------



## mywaynow (Mar 4, 2013)

We have one of the most beautiful places one can find in that area.  You must know of the farm on Cuttolosa Rd?  My wife and I had wedding photos taken there.  Absolutely stunning part of this earth right there.


----------



## mywaynow (Mar 5, 2013)

Pics don't do this place justice, but certainly helps.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Mar 5, 2013)

It is an awesome place for sure. I am very lucky to be surrounded by these great historical properties. Now, if I could remeber to PLAY the Lottery to WIN the lottery, I'd also be lucky enough to own and live in  one of them too


----------



## woodgeek (Mar 5, 2013)

Def a lot of historical properties around in PA....the bldg that is now my daughters daycare was a Revolutionary war command post, and put under  seige for some time by british forces.


----------



## basod (Mar 7, 2013)

I went through a bit of a similar issue with my Mother's house some years ago.
When she had a new furnace put in they mandated a new line be run (EPA phase out of lines run in concrete slabs)
The installers ran it over head on the joists and mounted the newer, physically smaller, furnace on concrete blocks to prevent future flood damage.
The boiler cut out multiple times until she called and I got the installers back out there - the pump was vapor locking.

Make sure the tank feet raise the suction higher than the boiler input and run the line on the floor


----------



## Dune (Mar 8, 2013)

You have to remove  plug inside the pump or you will blow the pump seal.


----------

